# G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3200 2x16GB (F4-3200C16D-32GIS) instabil, XMP funktioniert nicht



## timmeymcnerd (3. April 2020)

Hi,

Ich habe mir kürzlich einen neuen Rechner gebaut:

CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 3700x
GPU: 	Asus GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER 8 GB DUAL EVO OC
RAM: G.Skill Aegis 2x16GB (F4-3200C16D-32GIS)
MB: Gigabyte B450 AORUS M Micro ATX AM4
OS: Windows 10 (Version 1909) Pro 64 

Parts List - PCPartPicker
Mainboard QVL

Hardwarekompatibilität:
- Die CPU, das Mainboard und der RAM Typ unterstützen laut Herstellerangaben alle eine RAM-Taktung von DDR4-3200. (1600MHz)
- Das exakte RAM-Modell, das ich verwende, ist zwar nicht in der QVL des Mainboards enthalten, allerdings sind andere Modelle von G.Skill enthalten (unter anderem auch DDR4-3200 und Aegis Modelle). 

Probleme:
- Selbst ohne RAM-Übertaktung läuft der Rechner sehr instabil, wenn das RAM weniger als 1,35V Spannung bekommt. (häufige Crashs von Spielen und Chrome-Tabs):
- Auf DDR4-2400 (1200MHz) Einstellung übertaktet, läuft der Rechner selbst mit 1,35V RAM-Spannung instabil.
- Das Ram lässt sich nicht auf mehr als DDR4-2400 (1200MHz)  übertakten (Die angegebene Geschwindigkeit DDR4-3200 / 1600MHz funktioniert nicht) :
Wenn ich im BIOS mehr als 1200MHz RAM-Takt einstelle und das BIOS verlasse, startet sich der PC zwei mal vergeblich neu (Power LED leuchtet kurz auf) und startet dann beim dritten Mal wieder mit Standard-Takt (1033MHz).

Bereits überprüft:
- Die RAM-Sticks stecken in den Slots A1 und B1
- Aktuellste BIOS-Firmware ist installiert (F50)
- Aktuellste Treiber für Chipsatz und GPU sind in Windows installiert.
- Es spielt keine Rolle ob die Übertaktung im BIOS oder durch die Gigabyte Utility EasyTune vorgenommen werden.
- Es spielt keine Rolle ob die Übertaktung mit oder ohne XMP vorgenommen wird.
- Es spielt keine Rolle ob Timings im BIOS automatisch gesetzt, oder von Hand eingegeben werden.
- Es spielt keine Rolle ob die Übertaktung im BIOS im Advanced Memory Settings Menü oder im AMD Overclocking Menü vorgenommen wird.

Das einzige, was ich noch nicht versucht habe, ist Windows komplett neuzuinstallieren und Hardwarekomponenten auszuwechseln.


----------



## Schori (3. April 2020)

Steck die DIMMs mal in A2 und B2, dann läufts.


----------



## Faxe007 (3. April 2020)

Ich weiß nicht ob ichs richtig verstanden habe, was du gemacht hast aber ich denke die müssen in A1 und A2 stecken.


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. April 2020)

Faxe007 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob ichs richtig verstanden habe, was du gemacht hast aber ich denke die müssen in A1 und A2 stecken.


Im Handbuch steht DDR4_2 und DDR4_1 (entspricht A2+B2) oder DDR4_4 + DDR4_3 (A1+B1).


----------



## Faxe007 (3. April 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Im Handbuch steht DDR4_2 und DDR4_1 (entspricht A2+B2) oder DDR4_4 + DDR4_3 (A1+B1).



Ja hast du es denn mal ausprobiert? Zwischen den RAM Riegeln muss ein freier Steckplatz bleiben und der Steckplatz am weitesten weg von der CPU muss besetzt sein. Anscheinend gibts ja eine Bezeichnungsschwierigkeit (Manual anders als Bord).


----------



## timmeymcnerd (3. April 2020)

Für A2/B2 ist mein CPU-Kühler im Weg... Ich schau mal ob ich den Lüfter vielleicht einfach mal auf die andere Seite packen kann. Der würde dann Luft aus dem Kühler ansaugen statt reinzublasen, aber sollte trotzdem funktionieren.

Edit:


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Im Handbuch steht DDR4_2 und DDR4_1 (entspricht A2+B2) oder DDR4_4 + DDR4_3 (A1+B1).



Offenbar verwende ich dann wohl gerade A2+B2. Dachte das wären A1+B1...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## timmeymcnerd (3. April 2020)

Faxe007 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob ichs richtig verstanden habe, was du gemacht hast aber ich denke die müssen in A1 und A2 stecken.



A und B sind die Bezeichnungen der Channels. Wenn du die RAM-Sticks im selben Channel verwendest, hast du kein Dual Channel support mehr.


----------



## Micha0208 (3. April 2020)

Falls noch nicht probiert: Stell mal die Command Rate von 1 Takt auf 2 Takt um. Ist langsamer, aber es gibt Speicher der läuft auf 1 Takt nie stabil.


----------



## timmeymcnerd (3. April 2020)

Update:

Hab mal versucht die Sticks in den jeweils anderen Slots auszuprobieren und es ging auch nicht. Dann kam ich auf die Idee mal die Sticks einzeln zu testen: Einer lässt sich problemlos auf XMP stellen und läuft auf 3200 der andere nicht. Fall für den Umtausch würd ich sagen.


----------



## Cody_GSK (6. April 2020)

Hallo timmeymcnerd

Wenn eines der beiden Module selbst bei Standardeinstellungen (Optimized Defaults) weder in A2 noch in B2 funktioniert, dann ist dieses offenbar Defekt. Dann bleibt leider nur noch eine RMA des Kits.

Da sich das Gigabyte B450M jedoch unabhängig davon nicht auf unserer QVL der F4-3200C16D-32GIS befindet, ist die Kompatibilität und insbesondere die einwandfreie Funktion des XMP nicht garantiert. 

F4-3200C16D-32GIS-G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.

Bei Standardeinstellungen sollte eine Verwendung des Kits in den meisten Fällen dennoch möglich sein, jedoch kann das XMP unter Umständen nicht verwendet werden und der RAM müsste statt dessen manuell übertaktet werden. Dies gilt so auch weiterhin für das Austausch-Kit.

Gruß

Cody

G.SKILL Deutschland
Tech Support Team


----------



## timmeymcnerd (6. April 2020)

Hi Cody,

Danke für die Rückmeldung. 



Cody_GSK schrieb:


> Wenn eines der beiden Module selbst bei Standardeinstellungen (Optimized Defaults) weder in A2 noch in B2 funktioniert, dann ist dieses offenbar Defekt. Dann bleibt leider nur noch eine RMA des Kits.



Auch auf Standard-Takt habe ich häufig Abstürze in Spielen und Chrome-Tabs. Habe lange gerätselt woran das liegen könnte und unterschiedliche Lösungsversuche getestet. Die Diagnose, dass es am RAM liegt, beruht darauf, dass die Abstürze komplett verschwunden sind, seid ich die Spannung auf 1,35V hochgedreht habe.



Cody_GSK schrieb:


> Da sich das Gigabyte B450M jedoch unabhängig davon nicht auf unserer QVL der F4-3200C16D-32GIS befindet, ist die Kompatibilität und insbesondere die einwandfreie Funktion des XMP nicht garantiert.



Dass XMP in diesem Fall nicht garantiert ist, ist mir bewusst. Bei einem der beiden RAM-Sticks funktioniert das jedoch einwandfrei.

Gruß, Tim


----------



## Cody_GSK (7. April 2020)

Eine solche Spannungserhöhung sollte bei Standardeinstellungen generell nicht notwendig sein, daher würde ich zu einer RMA raten.

Gruß

Cody

G.SKILL Deutschland
Tech Support Team


----------

